# My custom Motobecane "Inferno" Jersey Design: Check it out



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

I've been wanting a motobecane jersey but the colors have been less than intriguing honestly. I have changed the colors to something that might appeal to more people. Would like some feedback on it. Colors are inspired by the new Le Champion Inferno model:




























*Then an Orange/Black Jersey inspired by my new super strada:*


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## GipsyKing (Aug 16, 2010)

VERY cool.


----------



## tonkabaydog (Jul 22, 2010)

Mike when will you get a new shipment of Jerseys as they are all sold out?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

WOW
I like that Infeno Jersey; thanks! I will ask clothing maker to do that if they can

More Jerseys on the way; in fact they are past due
I hope they will come in soon

Jerseys sold out much quicker than I thought
We ordered what I thought would be a year supply; they lasted a few weeks!


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

Thumbs up on the Inferno version.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I bought a red/white. Love it, want a black white, in 3XL, please!


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

mmm, team orange to match my super strada...


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

bikesdirect said:


> WOW
> I like that Infeno Jersey; thanks! I will ask clothing maker to do that if they can
> 
> More Jerseys on the way; in fact they are past due
> ...


Awesome. Hope the clothing maker can pull it off.


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

SilentAssassin said:


> I've been wanting a motobecane jersey but the colors have been less than intriguing honestly. I have changed the colors to something that might appeal to more people. Would like some feedback on it. Colors are inspired by the new Le Champion Inferno model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I really like the black. I'm wondering how it would look with a silvery background for those of us with the Ti LeChampions?


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

Might be too dark.


----------



## h2o-x (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll take an Inferno! 

Though, I don't what size. I am 6', 185-190 lbs and wear a Lg t-shirt. What size do order, XL?


----------



## unboringuy (Jul 27, 2010)

SilentAssassin said:


> Might be too dark.


I was thinking silver where the black is and keep the red on the sides.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

If BD produces an inferno color that would be good enough for me. I think that is the best color any way. Would definitely be a good looking jersey.


----------



## Poppadaddio (Apr 15, 2007)

*As an Official BD Shill ...*

And owner of two Motobecanes, I think Bikesdirect should pay me to wear one! (I really like those jerseys.)


----------



## orangeclymer (Aug 18, 2009)

orange for me...........


----------



## Christoph (Jul 10, 2009)

I like the black and silver one for the Ti owners. 

Cool.


----------



## going for broke (Sep 24, 2010)

love the orange one. I have a sprint and it looks identical to the super strada. I think one's shimano and the other is sram right?? where can you get a motobecane jersey??


----------



## johnny dollar (Jul 21, 2010)

going for broke said:


> I think one's shimano and the other is sram right??


...the Sprint also has carbon seatstays. There is a Grand Sprint model with the Apex group.

Jerseys are limited by size, but the word is BD will re-up soon.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

h2o-x said:


> I'll take an Inferno!
> 
> Though, I don't what size. I am 6', 185-190 lbs and wear a Lg t-shirt. What size do order, XL?


Double X. Or breathing will be a problem...


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

I think Bikesdirect is asking to see if they would be able to produce the red/black jerseys from what he posted.


----------



## SilentAssassin (Jul 29, 2010)

johnny dollar said:


> ...the Sprint also has carbon seatstays. There is a Grand Sprint model with the Apex group.
> 
> Jerseys are limited by size, but the word is BD will re-up soon.


It's all preference really. I like the snappiness of sram, and I also like the quiet smoothness of the Shimano Tiagra shifters on my commuter bike. You can't lose with either option.

I kind of wish they had a limited number of green colors as I prefer green over orange.

I guess carbon seatstays might soften the ride a bit and make the bike a little lighter? I will say that the carbon seatstays do look cool on the sprint model regardless.


----------



## going for broke (Sep 24, 2010)

SilentAssassin said:


> It's all preference really. I like the snappiness of sram, and I also like the quiet smoothness of the Shimano Tiagra shifters on my commuter bike. You can't lose with either option.
> 
> I kind of wish they had a limited number of green colors as I prefer green over orange.
> 
> I guess carbon seatstays might soften the ride a bit and make the bike a little lighter? I will say that the carbon seatstays do look cool on the sprint model regardless.


Well I suppose the carbon stays soften things up a bit, but coming off a full suspension Santa Cruz I can't say that the moto is flattening any bumps.. lol I have full xtr on my other two bikes so I guess I'm kinda a shimano guy.. end of the day at this component level they are all going to do the job. :thumbsup:


----------



## WaynefromOrlando (Mar 3, 2010)

h2o-x said:


> I'll take an Inferno!
> 
> Though, I don't what size. I am 6', 185-190 lbs and wear a Lg t-shirt. What size do order, XL?


I'm 6'0" 180 lbs and the LG fits quite nicely so they fit pretty much to size in my experience.


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

Where can I find the jerseys on Bikes Direct?


----------



## NewCyclist (Aug 7, 2010)

Black and Silver or Silver and Black for me.
It will mach my Silver Sprint.


----------

